# Old dude shredding it!



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mental!

The pickups sound HOT HOT HOT! EMG's me wonder?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wish I could play the axe...


----------

